# Mercado electrónico en china = Paraíso electrónico



## arrivaellobo (Dic 18, 2011)

Todos sabemos que china va a acabar dominando el mundo, pero sabiendo que siempre van un paso por delante con su tecnología, y que los precios son mucho más baratos, ¿soy el único que ha soñado alguna vez con viajar allí sólo para comprar componentes y aparatos?
Quizá soy un friki ("freak"), pero me encantaría ir a los almacenes de esta web que os presto (pinchad en la imagen), y llenar varias bolsas con componentes de todo tipo...



​


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

te sale mas caro el viaje y no les entendes un pomo .

por suerte esta la web , si te acostumbras se que hay gente que la usa para compras, y se hace todo mucho mas facil................ y la guita de el pasaje.........usala para ir a una playa que sea amiga del top-les y el cola less...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 19, 2011)

jajaja pero yo lo digo en plan fantasía.. yo me volvería loco con todo lo que tiene que haber allí, sería toda una experiencia.
Claro, que consultándole a mi bolsillo me dice que es más rentable pedir por internet... pero no es lo mismo


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

También habría que ver si vale la pena gastarse plata para un viaje hasta china, gastar plata en equipos que  cuando llegas aca de nuevo se te rompen a los dos meses.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2011)

y cuando llegas alla ???

ni siquiera sabes decir en chino "donde esta el baño que me urgeeee " !!!!!!!!!

si de casualidad llegas al hotel , cuando salis a dar una vuelta luego no lo encontras mas....... si tenes suerte terminas con unas gheishas , si tenes MALA SUERTE terminas durmiendo en el tatami con 2 gordos de esos de sumo medio matracas..........

noo.......prefiero siempre lugares abiertos a donde correr (uhir) , idioma conocido y si se puede elegir, mujeres, muchas y libertinas en la playa.

y encima,........y esto ses en serio.
despues del tsumnami, y lo de la central atomica, ya antes de eso los tipos pasaban a exportar todo tipo de porquerias a paises donde no habia controles como el mio, una pila AA berreta tenia mas mercurio que un termometro .
asi que ........anda a saber....

no ......ni loco, ya en internet entro a l a pagina de cualquiera y veo la electronica que no usare en mi vida.
si me compro un pasaje de algo ......que sea al paraiso de verdad, aguas cristalinas, sonrisas, tetas y nada de comercio  ni electronica..


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

y nada de radiación !


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

OMFCAT!!! Paquetes de resistencias! IC´s, Procesadores!!!, RAM, ROM, RIM, RUM jajaajajajaj

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y cuando llegas alla ???
> 
> ni siquiera sabes decir en chino "donde esta el baño que me urgeeee " !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





Todo eso no es de Japón....?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

JAjajjajajaja, No ocultes tus raíces Fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2011)

ves por que te digo que me pierdo en esos lugares ........ ni siquiera se que pais es .
encima, les digo chinos a los japoneses y me muelen a palos.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ves por que te digo que me pierdo en esos lugares ........ ni siquiera se que pais es .
> encima, les digo chinos a los japoneses y me muelen a palos.....



Bueno, al fin que... Sería lindo estar ahí. Estamos de acuerdo en eso ¿no?.

Un buen lote de MJ15024/25  Like a boss.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 20, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ves por que te digo que me pierdo en esos lugares ........ ni siquiera se que pais es .
> encima, les digo chinos a los japoneses y me muelen a palos.....



Fue una pequeña acotación no más, no te preocupes..... al fin y al cabo que los asiáticos son todos parecidos


----------



## phavlo (Dic 20, 2011)

> al fin y al cabo que los asiáticos son todos parecidos


----------



## abraheom (Dic 20, 2011)

esos chinos lo tiene todo con esas tiendas, 
ojala existiera una asi de grande en el salvador 
por que aqui hasta transistores cuesta encontrar algunas veces


----------

